# Heads up on the Wekiva



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

It's likely the river will be full of emergency services. The water level is up making search efforts difficult.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/local/lake/os-lk-deputies-search-for-canoeist-20100430,0,1974117.story


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

What a shame.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

they must have been out of the Falls!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I read an article yesterday hat didn't have a lot of details but it sounded like they launched from the state park and only made it 50 yards before the accident.


----------

